# Kickin it in the windy city



## whiterain (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey everyone!

I am 19 and live in the Chicago-land area. My story is probably all too familiar. This is my life in a nutshell the last year. I went to college, began selling marijuana and growing as a dealer in my area. Things began to grow and grow and I was supplying a decent amount of marijuana, but things caught up to me, people started getting robbed and in the end I needed money to pay off my guy that I bought from. Ever since that experience I found myself wanting to basically be my own boss in the marijuana world, and therefore my new aspirations and goals will be to become a very knowledgeable grower.

I have joined to become a farmer. Teach me how to grow and I will share my knowledge as well with you! 
Peace~


----------



## whiterain (Sep 18, 2008)

anyone else here from or around the chicagoland area?


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## whiterain (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks i love this community its very active which is key


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 18, 2008)

welcome to tokecity, the place where the world of the cannabis crew can reunite!


----------



## acekicker (Sep 18, 2008)

Born in Winfield (west of Chicago), Live in NC now but I'm visiting relatives all the time in and around Chicago(Libertyville and Aurora)
Welcome to the City!!!


----------



## putrid retch (Sep 18, 2008)

Born in La Grange...LTHS class of 72...live in NC also, but had lived in Denver in-between Chicago & NC. Really miss Denver & low humidity. Don't miss Chicago, except for my longtime pals who still reside there.


----------



## whiterain (Sep 18, 2008)

how could you not miss chi-town haha its the greatest city in the usa for sure


----------



## putrid retch (Sep 18, 2008)

whiterain said:


> how could you not miss chi-town haha its the greatest city in the usa for sure


No arguments here...but now that I've lived out in the country for the past 25 yrs, the thought of living back in a city doesn't really appeal to me.
The traffic would drive me nuts. Down here in NC, I can actually get out on the road & do 55 mph without seeing maybe 8 cars until I reach the business district...then there's 12 cars.


----------



## whiterain (Sep 19, 2008)

haha yeah but in the city you dont need to drive...public transportation is all you need and its great!


----------



## Mystery101 (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum whiterain.

I'm new to this board as well, I live right next door to you..(no joke)..

The ironic thing is this..we could learn something from each other...I graduated hs a few years ago..did the selling thing.. stopped not enough money??

But last week I decided I knew enough information about growing to do it successfully and be "My own Boss" like you stated above..spent close to 600$$ in stuff..but well worth it

What part of Chi-town you staying in?


----------



## whiterain (Sep 19, 2008)

what do you mean your my neighbor? where are you from>?


----------



## putrid retch (Sep 20, 2008)

I dealt with 'public transportation' for 30+ yrs...I've really 'country-fried' myself!!


----------



## dsmfreaks (Sep 20, 2008)

welcme to riu im from south eastern Wi not too far off from you


----------



## wallimaster (Sep 20, 2008)

north of the boarder dairyland so they say , i say "#2 cash crop is ganja"


----------



## whiterain (Sep 20, 2008)

haha thanks everyone for the warm welcome im going to enjoy being on this site


----------



## joepro (Sep 20, 2008)

northside.
Be alittle more discrete.
....everything is personal, not for sales.

So what kind of grow op you got going?
Oh yea, welcome to the forum.
Around 50 of us living inside/outside of chicago on riu.


----------



## whiterain (Sep 20, 2008)

what do you mean be a little more discrete what did i say?


----------



## Mystery101 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah man, i'm from the South-Side so that puts me next door to you.. 

Hows the growing working out for you


----------



## NewGrowth (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome, be careful and stay safe!


----------



## joepro (Sep 21, 2008)

Mystery101 said:


> Yeah man, i'm from the South-Side so that puts me next door to you..
> 
> Hows the growing working out for you


Might be closer then you think soon, Looking to buy a house in Indiana/IL boarder.

Got a few mothers going and about to cut clones sometime this week.
I'm lookin at late oct for next harvest and this is my first clone set up so my harvest times should be cut in half.
Link to my last grow, you can kinda see my set up.
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/93739-mythbusters-19-plants-seed-2-a.html#post1105518


----------



## joepro (Sep 21, 2008)

whiterain said:


> Hey everyone!*as a dealer* in my area. Things began to grow and grow and *I was supplying a decent amount* of marijuana, but things caught up to me, people started getting robbed and in the end I needed money to pay off my guy that I bought from. Ever since that experience *I found myself wanting to basically be my own boss in the marijuana world, and therefore my new aspirations and goals will be to become a very knowledgeable grower.*


jjjjuuuust a'lil more decrete is all.
..don't know who/what file this all goes in.
you sure as shit don't want that statment read in court.

then again, maybe you're the fuzz.


----------



## TMansbud (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey, I live near Elgin, IL. Love Chi-Town, Hate the pigs, anybody from northern Cal?
I give up here. Whiterain are you in the city or ?
Peace


----------



## whiterain (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah im in the city! Oh I know Elgin area I used to live over in Barrington area but not anymore.


----------



## putrid retch (Sep 21, 2008)

I know a lotta people in the Elgin area. Man, can those guys party!!


----------



## whiterain (Sep 21, 2008)

haha r u serious? I dont know why anyone would be in Elgin at our age really unless than went to community college.


----------



## putrid retch (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, that's the only thing in Elgin. All my 50-60 yr old friends in the pipe-fitter's union work all day & then hang out at the community college in the evening looking for a party.


----------



## whiterain (Sep 23, 2008)

lol are you kidding me


----------



## data (Sep 24, 2008)

welcome to RIU.
grow that shit!


----------



## putrid retch (Sep 25, 2008)

whiterain said:


> lol are you kidding me


Yeah...


----------



## dontaskme (Sep 25, 2008)

nowhere is comprised of just two words... here now.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Sep 27, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~
hello whiterain
There is alot of useful info in RIU on growing - building - designing - regulating and anything that this place is great for growin with weed

I'm north west of you, about 1579.19 miles, 25hrs of drivin' 
Welcome to RUI.
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## bebopboy81 (Oct 21, 2008)

i a chicago native. born and raised. now im out in the western burbs (Aurora-ish). 

one thing i have to say...its all about the lights. don't waste your time with low power lighting. make the investment early on and save yourself the hassle. the time cycle matters too. if you're just trying to cover your personal use, you will still probably need to pick up from time to time between harvests. you don't want to wind up in need. that's where im stuck right now.


----------



## crippledguy (Oct 24, 2008)

anyone in the chi town area? could you hook it up with some kind PM me


----------



## xmissxaliex (Oct 24, 2008)

whiterain said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I am 19 and live in the Chicago-land area. My story is probably all too familiar. This is my life in a nutshell the last year. I went to college, began selling marijuana and growing as a dealer in my area. Things began to grow and grow and I was supplying a decent amount of marijuana, but things caught up to me, people started getting robbed and in the end I needed money to pay off my guy that I bought from. Ever since that experience I found myself wanting to basically be my own boss in the marijuana world, and therefore my new aspirations and goals will be to become a very knowledgeable grower.
> 
> ...



most of my family is from CHI town, i go down there all the time, its tight! i love chi town and i heard the dro is bommmbskyy

welcome to RIU!


----------

